# Portofino conditions this week?



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

Contemplating a beach dive at Portofino reef in the morning (thursday 7/9) ... anybody been out there the past couple days .... how's the grass? jellies?

Thanks for any info.
Andy


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

On Monday the water was snotty due South of Portifino about 6 miles.


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

Ch3 news said purple flag is up today. Fwiw


----------

